# Recommended wheel acid.



## Tewkes (Feb 28, 2015)

I had a whee acid years ago which I think was auto smart, was really good for removing deep deposits in the alloy. 

I have run out and noticed k have a lot of spots again from not cleaning as often as I should. I use bilberry wheel cleaner but doesn't remove all deposits on wheels. 

What would you recommend?

Also what glue and tar remover would you recommend? 

I have access to eBay or if someone selling on here. I need to do one car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe a fallout or tar remover may be worth considering before resorting to acid?
Do you know what deposits are left? Maybe a picture will help


----------



## Tewkes (Feb 28, 2015)

They're left in corners of the spokes and some on face. 

Never heard of a fallout and don't think glue and tar would remove off the wheels would they? I've used truck wash and acid for years and even use acid on the wheels when I bought them and put prima epic sealant on them. Never any problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Krystal Kleen Detail do one called Devils Juice.
Very effective acidic wheel cleaner.
Can be diluted uo to 4:1 so a litre can give up to 5 litres. 

Imran


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Would suggest a fall out remover/de tar first before hitting it with an acid based product. Start with the least aggressive and work your way up.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you do go down the acidic route Meguires wheel brightner is the nuts. 

Gonz.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> If you do go down the acidic route Meguires wheel brightner is the nuts.
> 
> Gonz.


+1 just be careful not to leave it too long and clean your wheels properly after


----------



## Tewkes (Feb 28, 2015)

What's the prices on these sort of products? 

What's a fall out remover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tewkes (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone also got a spare litre to sell me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Tewkes said:


> What's the prices on these sort of products?
> 
> What's a fall out remover?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fallout remover reacts to iron ferrous material and dissolves them normal shown by a bright purple colour. This is what is normally imbedded into your wheels/paint.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Tewkes said:


> Anyone also got a spare litre to sell me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would be better off getting this. Free P&P too.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/bilt-hamber-korrosol.html

If you are on a low budget I can sell you 1 litre of Auto Smart Red7 which is similar. £10.00.

Gonz.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

the same as your talking about i think it would be autosmart ali but could also be ali shine both acid and both very effective but with ali especialy gloves as the acid used in 100% concentration is known to cause a heart attack so special care even though its not that pure a formulation of the acid


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Tewkes said:


> What's the prices on these sort of products?
> 
> What's a fall out remover?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get yourself a bottle of Wonder Wheels hot wheels. It's under a tenner and readily available in Halfords and even a lot of supermarkets. It works very well.

Pour your BB Juice down the drain as it's a waste of a spray bottle.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Tewkes said:


> What's the prices on these sort of products?
> 
> What's a fall out remover?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get yourself a bottle of Wonder Wheels hot wheels. It's under a tenner and readily available in Halfords and even a lot of supermarkets. It works very well.

Pour your BB Juice down the drain as it's a waste of a spray bottle.

Once you have your wheels really clean, give them a polish and coat them with a decent wheel sealant. You'll only need to pressure wash them for the most part.


----------



## Tewkes (Feb 28, 2015)

I currently use valetPRO bilberry wheel cleaner. 

How does this stuff compare?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Tewkes said:


> I currently use valetPRO bilberry wheel cleaner.
> 
> How does this stuff compare?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bilbery is without a shadow of a doubt the worst, most pointless wheel cleaner I have ever been conned into buying. :thumb:

It gets no more dirt off than just hitting the wheels with a pressure washer. 
Even with a brush it makes little difference to just doing that with a wet wheel.


----------



## Tewkes (Feb 28, 2015)

I knew it was **** when I started using it. I just thought I wasn't leaving it on for long enough or something. I'll buy something else!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Tewkes said:


> I knew it was **** when I started using it. I just thought I wasn't leaving it on for long enough or something. I'll buy something else!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try the Wonder Wheel stuff I recomended. Spray it on, wait till your wheels turn purple, rinse it off. No acid involved but a modern way of getting brake dust that's embeded into the laquer out.


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> Bilbery is without a shadow of a doubt the worst, most pointless wheel cleaner I have ever been conned into buying. :thumb:
> 
> It gets no more dirt off than just hitting the wheels with a pressure washer.
> Even with a brush it makes little difference to just doing that with a wet wheel.


I would beg to differ.

On wheels with a good sealant, that are regularly looked after it's a good & safe wheel cleaner to use.

9/10 that say Bilberry wheel cleaners are crap are using it on poorly maintained wheels, caked in brake dust that's been left to ingrain into the wheel.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wonder wheels is no better than bilberry at shifting dirt. Both are good but they are only maintenance wheel cleaners. If your wheels are poorly maintained which they must be to have an opinion like this your using it for a method it wasn't designed for. You still have a lot to learn guys.

Ps. The only time wonder wheels is a decent buy is when asda/tesco have it on special at £2.50 a bottle. I got 5 bottles of it and dilute it 50/50 with water (also makes it spray more evenly also) so got 5l of good maintenance wheel cleaner for £12.50. You would have to be mad to pay the 8 quid halfords ask for a bottle of wonder wheels.


----------



## Tewkes (Feb 28, 2015)

It's literally about 2-3 spots on each wheel. 

Any recommend wheel acid on eBay I can buy cheaply just to shift then I can seal them again. They haven't been done for over a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> Wonder wheels is no better than bilberry at shifting dirt. Both are good but they are only maintenance wheel cleaners. If your wheels are poorly maintained which they must be to have an opinion like this your using it for a method it wasn't designed for. You still have a lot to learn guys.
> 
> Ps. The only time wonder wheels is a decent buy is when asda/tesco have it on special at £2.50 a bottle. I got 5 bottles of it and dilute it 50/50 with water (also makes it spray more evenly also) so got 5l of good maintenance wheel cleaner for £12.50. You would have to be mad to pay the 8 quid halfords ask for a bottle of wonder wheels.


Brian, the Wonder Wheel product they are talking about is the acidic one which is quite potent and works well if that is what you need, not the purple 'bleeding' one that is a bit like Bilberry.


----------



## Tewkes (Feb 28, 2015)

There's 2 hot wheels which one is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

